# Impatient



## JayneH (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi everyone 

We have decided to go ahead with adoption and contacted our local ss. They asked us to send in our name/address/tel nbr which we have but have not heard back yet. It's only been a week and I know I'm impatient and that the adoption road ahead will be full of delays but I'm desperate to know if we will be accepted on their May course. 

Should I hold off for a few weeks or make a polite phone call to check if they've received our details? 

If I phone will I sound too keen and desperate? 

Thanks


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi Jayne and welcome.

Not sure if you have been to an info meeting yet or filled in your expression of interest form?  There is a lot of waiting to do as u know!!

I found it better to email them as in my mind its not as confrontational as speaking to them and feeling like you are being impatient etc and also putting them on the spot to give you an answer.

I emailed something along the lines of "just checking you have received our paperwork and if so when are we likely to hear from you."  something polite will suffice without actually saying what you mean i.e. WHY HAVE YOU NOT CALLED ME BACK, IM SO IMPATIENT AND WANT TO BE A MUM!!!"  

Hope you get that call soon. cxx


----------



## JayneH (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Alex

Thanks for the reply.

Guess what!  Just sitting in the bath having a good soak and the ss worker phones.  YIPPEE!!  

God I'll bet I'm gonna be on this site every day flapping about everything.  

Cheers

Jayne


----------



## melaniejhodson (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Jayne

Glad to hear you're on your way.

What are you doing having a bath in the middle of the day on a friday, you lucky girl?!


----------



## JayneH (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Mel

Thanks

I'm not working at moment and felt like being lazy and having a pamper, yep I am lucky. 

Cheers


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Jayne

You sound like you're more or less at the same stage as us 

We've had our initial meeting with the SW, she's rung back and said she's happy for us to go ahead, so we're now waiting for our Prep Course in June

Good luck


----------



## JayneH (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Loubie

Thanks for your reply.  Yep, the sw is coming to see us week on Tuesday   and we're hoping to get on the May course, fingers crossed.

Can I ask you what kinds of questions she asked?  

Good luck


----------



## viper (Dec 7, 2005)

Great new Loubie,

I don't think Karen (the moderator) would like me to be too specific as to the questions asked by the SW but I can tell you that they ask just about everything you can think of.  I think that they just want to get a 'feel' for you and to try to establish a little bit about what you're like.  They asked us nothing that we were afraid to answer.  When we answered their questions we were totally honest in all of our responses.  My advice is not to be afraid of your life.  Most of us have had problems in our lives one way or another and I think the best thing is just to be totally honest.  You can't go wrong with this.

The SW's were very friendly and put us at ease immediately.  Tea and biscuits probably helped our cause  .    I know it definately broke the ice for me at the very beginning.

We're going on a prep course in May and I can honestly say I'm terrified.  But what can you do . . ?  It's a means to an end which we're desperate to achieve.  I believe that it can't be that bad or else people would never adopt twice and have to go through it twice.

Good luck everyone


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Jayne

viper has more or less answered your question.....our SW was very thorough as to our reasons for adopting.  What i didn't know was that based on our initial appointment, she then had to go away and discuss us with her boss, and would then get back to us with a decision as to whether or not we could go ahead and have our names put down for the next prep course - I thought it was more of an informal chat to answer any questions we may have had!

I've got to admit too, we were so nervous, we never even offered her a drink, and she was with us for nearly 2 hours, but fortunately it didn't go against us, as we had a phone call the next day saying she's happy for us to go ahead and that she's put our names down for the prep course in June 

My problem is I'm way too impatient - I just hope the adoption road is shorter than what our TTC one has been 

Good luck - let us know how you get on!


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Jayne

Great news. Good luck for you meeting.

Here's a thread where someone has asked q's about the intro interview/home visit.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,47451.0.html

Hope this helps

Karen x


----------



## JayneH (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks girls

We're v.excited about this visit.    Have made a note on shopping list to buy posh biscuits!!

Wish us luck and I'll keep you posted. 

Love n best wishes to you all.


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi Both

Patience is the name of the game here I'm afraid!!

I just wished I lived where you both lived as your LA's seem to be really quick!  We have just moved LA's because of the huge delays.  After waiting 6mths we were then being told that we couldn't go on our prep course until maybe around Nov - which would have meant that we would have been waiting 1yr 4mths!!!  Needless to say we made the decision to swap.

Thankfully now we are provisionally on a prep course in April - subject to someone dropping out, or failing that we are guaranteed a place in July.

Then again I suppose what's one year of waiting after 10years of TTC   

Good luck and keep us posted.

T x


----------

